# help me please and thank you.



## dubTography (Aug 29, 2008)

currently just installed a snow stage 2 w/m kit on my 2.0t, I must have wired this thing wrong or the controller is botched... According to the instructions It looks like I have done everything corrently, except the pump is pumping with the key in the ignition and without me even turning over the engine... how is this possible when the only power source is into the controller itself? Ive got it wires so the wires from the controller are going, red to power, green to pump, yellow to maf, and black to ground. if anyone could chime in with some help it would be much appreciated.


----------



## dubTography (Aug 29, 2008)

bump for help.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (dubTography)*

hmmm looked at the direction off snows site and it looks like you did it correctly... but where did you get the 12v(ignition) source that connects to the red wire? 
gl


----------



## dubTography (Aug 29, 2008)

Fuse panel.


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (dubTography)*

bump for any results/findings on this. i believe i'm in the same situation.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

It needs to be wired into a 12v source that is only turned on with the ignition. Most likely you have it wired to a supply that have power all the time.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Get a 12v test light, then test wires for 12v when the ignition is turned on.


----------



## dubTography (Aug 29, 2008)

nope not the case.


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

yes, i realize this. A test light was used. It's hooked up to ACC power. Somehow, a full windshield washer fluid reservoir was emptied over night. didn't see any leaks anywhere. I didn't want to take the chance of starting the car, so i unhooked the intercooler tube close the nozzle and drained a lot of fluid out. I find it hard to believe that the pump could be allowing it to weep this much.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (SCIROCCO SPEED)*

wouldn't hurt to recheck the check valve, if you use one. the kit I use does not use a check valve and self tests itself at max boost value set to low setting. if your check valve is crap and the jet sits lower than the fluid supply, i could see it draining. i just installed mine and have not had any issues.


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (jettatech)*

yes, i just got done verifying that it was weeping pretty badly. I was honestly astonished at how much the gets by the pump. i drained a lot of fluid out of my intercooler







I am pretty dissapointed at how much fluid can freely get past the pump.http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
looks like i need a solenoid. 


_Modified by SCIROCCO SPEED at 6:11 AM 4-26-2010_


----------

